# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  χαριζονται 3 κουταβια

## nicktzad

παιδια σας βαζω μια φωτο απο τα κουταβια.ειναι ημιαιμα απο γονεις μεγαλοσωμους.το 1 ασπρο ειναι αρσενικο και τα αλλα 2 θυληκα.αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος ας μου πει να γλιτωσουμε τα κουταβια....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## nicktzad

τα κουταβια εχουν δοθει....ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Περίφημα.Μακάρι να γινόταν τόσα γρήγορα για όλα τα σκυλάκια. :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## nicktzad

μακαρι αλλα τα περισσοτερα καταληγουν ή στο δρομο ή στα σκουπιδια χειροτερα ακομα...

----------

